# Peak Sale Code?



## dixiedragon (Jan 31, 2015)

I seem to remember a sale 15% off until the end of January, but I can't find where I wrote down the code.


----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I seem to remember a sale 15% off until the end of January, but I can't find where I wrote down the code.



This any help?  Looks like there was a 15 off that expired on the 13th.
http://www.coupons.com/coupon-codes/peak-candle-supplies/


----------



## lillybella (Jan 31, 2015)

Save.$10.off $100.or.More!
(Before Shipping) Save $10 off of orders totaling $100 or more before shipping when you enter the promotional code in the "Add a Promotional Code" box (at the bottom of your shopping cart) and click the gray arrow button next to the box to apply the code. Limit one promotional code per customer. Offer cannot be combined with any other offers. Valid online only. Offer expires Tuesday, February 3rd, 2015 at Midnight MST. 
Promo Code: VALENTINE15

Offer Expires February 3rd, 2015.


----------

